# Halloween / Autumn Dream Addresses



## Twisk (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello! I thought it might be nice to have a thread of Halloween / Autumn dream addresses to visit. I'd certainly love visiting some more that I don't know about. 

One great Halloween-themed dream town to visit is Angie's Yorkwood. The address is *5800-4514-7430*.

Another I know of is Hocotate, the address is *4200-2016-0125*.

I'm not a big horror town enthusiast myself, but there's a compilation of them here if you're interested in visiting some scary towns this Halloween.

What Halloween / festively Autumn towns do you know of?


----------



## Dewy (Nov 3, 2014)

Aw I was really hoping this would have some replies ;-;
I also would love to see some pretty autumn dream towns, but I unfortunately don't know of any ~


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 3, 2014)

I made a dream address on Halloween. It is not spooky, but it is Autumn around sunset. It is Kingdom Hearts themed. 4500-4796-9602


----------



## Twisk (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you for your submission, TykiButterfree! It doesn't have to be spooky at all, I mostly just thought it would be fun to visit some dream addresses with lovely warm Autumn colors to appreciate this special season in AC:NL 

And thank you as well Dewy! I was hoping for more too but I understand that not everyone hoards dream addresses like I do xP But even in my list of dream addresses I have saved, it seems like a lot of the towns are saved in spring, summer, winter...not a ton of Autumn ones.

I have a few more to add, though:

Maplerow -- 4100-2169-1843. Not necessarily Autumn-themed, but it was updated recently during the height of the bright Autumn colors. Bright red trees, and some nicely matching Autumn-colored paths. It also belongs to Angie's Town, just like Yorkwood.

Rivendel --  4200-4128-6908. An Autumn-ish/Halloween update of the town belonging to mischacrossing

Caprice -- 5300-2361-1321. Halloween update of the town belonging to capricecrossing


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 3, 2014)

I have a fall area in my Joy town.Theres a cute Halloween witches house in it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Twisk-This is off topic, but i wanted to tell you how much i enjoyed visiting your dream town.The cherry blossoms and pathways are gorgeous.I always love to see  creative and unique rooms.Yours are fabulousI had so much fun visiting your town.


----------



## Twisk (Nov 3, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I have a fall area in my Joy town.Theres a cute Halloween witches house in it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Twisk-This is off topic, but i wanted to tell you how much i enjoyed visiting your dream town.The cherry blossoms and pathways are gorgeous.I always love to see  creative and unique rooms.Yours are fabulousI had so much fun visiting your town.



Aww, thank you very much, I really appreciate it and I'm glad you enjoyed it!  I greatly enjoyed visiting your town too, getting to see the in-season area as well as the other four seasons; it's really well-done!

And I visited TykiButterfree's town as well and really liked it too! My favorite spot was the fountain surrounded by a variety of different roses ^^


----------



## PaperVinny (Nov 4, 2014)

Right now, my Dream Town is Halloween/Autumn themed! But I plan to update it on this month, so it will only be Autumn themed.
My Dream Address is: 5100-3075-6757


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 4, 2014)

Ah, I've visited Yorkwood before, I really loved the cute Halloween theme it has :3

Unfortunately I don't know a lot of autumn themed towns, either, seems like people like to update their towns a lot in the spring or summer events.

My town's been updated on Halloween, but I know you've visited it before already ;D


----------



## Twisk (Nov 5, 2014)

Ooh, thank you for the submission PaperVinny! I'm in your town and loving it, the wood paths with fallen leaves are oh so Autumnal and cozy.

Hehe and yes Vizionari, I had a great time visiting your town on Halloween! :3 Here's the address if anyone else would like to visit hers: 4200-4401-7842


----------



## RainyInVancouver (Nov 5, 2014)

Not Halloween themed, but my town of Floralia has definitely now reached its peak of autumnal "oranginess".
Dream Address: 4900-2168-0280.


----------



## Twisk (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you for sharing, RainyInVancouver, I loved visiting Floralia during its peak of orangeness hehe, very pretty! (The peak of redness is yet to come, I think ) I love the zen feel!


----------



## RainyInVancouver (Nov 7, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed it.  I just loved your town!  Cherry blossom time has always been a favourite of mine.  You certainly have a way with flower arranging - everything just flows seamlessly.


----------



## Miqol (Nov 7, 2014)

Saw this thread and thought I'd share Snuhvil's DA: 4200-3562-0530 now that I've updated it with the lovely fall colors, I hope people enjoy the 'fly by the seat of my pants' approach to my town


----------



## Twisk (Nov 7, 2014)

Aww, thank you so much RainyinVancouver, I'm touched and glad you like it!  Flower arrangements are very important to me, and something I work hard on, so it makes me happy to hear that.

Thanks for your submission, Miqol! I enjoyed visiting your town in Autumn, the colors are indeed beautiful with all the colorful flowers, and I loved seeing all the different variety of PWPs!

I have a few towns to add myself ^^

Wayfield -- last town of angiestown's I'll mention here, DA is 4000-4155-5644

Can Town -- town of mayorvicki, DA is 6600-4597-9631


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Nov 8, 2014)

My dream town is autumn-mode if you like to visit. My dream address is in my signature!

I'm still sticking with my pink flowers for the most part. My personal favorite season is Spring and I never seem to be able to commit my flowers and path colors to the other seasons throughout the year. My happy yellow plaza tree is pretty cute though. :>

The angiestown's addresses you've mentioned are incredibly lovely!


----------



## Twisk (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, kiwi34fruit! Your town is gooorgeous and I love your landscaping style and use of patterns. It reminds me of a sort of "modern zen" theme, and I can see how it would be striking in the springtime.

Glad you like them, they are excellent!


----------

